
Find bugs from Mobile apps in production by tracking functions - finotes
An approach to keep an eye on functions in an app. This setup will inform developers when a function in an app fails in production. Data points like function parameters, return value, delay in execution etc will help a developer figure out the cause of failure fast. The setup can be implemented by using the SDK called Finotes.
======
donpeter06
Finotes tells you precisely what went wrong during a function execution along
with function parameters passed to the function when called. For example,
let's say your function takes a number component from the database, finotes
raise a bug report in case the number retrieved from the database is not
within the expected range. Another situation is, finotes raise a bug report if
the function execution takes more than an ideal amount of time. This could be
because the function might be handling resource-intensive tasks in UI thread.

------
finotes
Learn how from this blog [https://www.blog.finotes.com/g/why-is-function-
tracking-the-...](https://www.blog.finotes.com/g/why-is-function-tracking-the-
better-approach-to-mobile-app-bug-reporting)

